# Vets- Iams or Purina One Active?



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello all.

Bella' had her nails clipped at the vets and I was telling her about how much of a fussy eater she is (she'd much rather have a roast  ) and she recommended two foods and she put two dollops infront of her Iams proactive small & medium and Purina One Active (the active one just cause the protein content is higher and the fat is too and Bella' is very petite even though shes like crash bandicoote) she went straight for the Iams cause the vet said it's tastier but she also said the Purina would be more beneficial so confused? Help on foods or any other recommendations?

Nutritional values: 

Sainsbury's - Please enable cookies or JavaScript

Sainsbury's - Please enable cookies or JavaScript

or

Sainsbury's - Please enable cookies or JavaScript

They all come in big massive bags in pet shops and Bella is one and a half, thankies.

GSB


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Personally, I would say neither. You'd think vets would know more about nutrition and recommend the best, but unfortunately not... Purina and Iams are actually very low quality foods. dogfoodadvisor.com and allaboutdogfood.co.uk are great websites that analyse and rate dog foods. I would recommend having a look on there and going for a grain free 4 or 5 star food. In my experience, a lot of picky eaters are not as picky as they seem once they're given good quality foods. 

Also the the great thing with chis is they're so small, it doesn't cost too much to feed them the best quality foods. I don't feed kibble, but if I did, I would go for Orijen or Acana. I personally feed Ziwipeak and raw (both homemade and pre made... the pre made one I buy is called Natural Instinct, but I hear Nutriment is pretty good too).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree, both Purina and Iam's are awful foods. Some of the worst you can feed. Origen and Acana are both outstanding kibble, but beware the really high protein content does not go well with a lot of small dogs which is why I don't feed those brands. Ziwipeak is a great food too, however my crew turns their nose to it. And the smell of their pee can be very displeasing depending on the flavor. I personally feed Fromm. It comes in a variety of flavors. Some other great kibble is one that many forget about, it's by a brand called Merrick. And I also feed Stella and Chewy's freeze dried patties. This food is like doggie crack, and my number 1 recommendation for a picky eater who is not on a homemade raw diet. As Camille said dogfoodadvisor.com or even dogfoodanalysis.com are great sites to rate food. Good luck.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Even sprinkling crumbled Stella & Chewey's makes them go nuts over their kibble.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't feed either. Have a look on allaboutdogfood.co.uk or dogfoodadvisor.com for unbiased info on all dog foods.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

here site tells you the reviews and rating on food. iams only 3 star.

Dog Food Reviews by Brand


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

Iams and Purina are terrible. If you must feed kibble, the best quality for price is Nature's Logic. The best thing to do, however, is feed raw. 

I feed a combination of a commercial raw food called K9Natural (it's freeze-dried, very convenient) and regular raw meat. It's about a 50-50 split between the two. I try to feed fresh whenever possible, but the K9Natural is great to feed in a pinch, and to have on hand for when my grandparents watch him when I'm out of town. 

Try to do some research on your own, and you'll see that your vet's recommendation, unfortunately, was a terrible one. Best of luck!


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Researching now, feel kinda guilty wish I'd of asked this question earlier and placed my trust in my vet would of thought a vet of all people would of been up of food and quality, hope I've not caused any damage in the long run  Will go food shopping tomorrow thanks everyone! 

GSB


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Vets aren't really knowledgeable about Nutrition, they are great at treating sick animals but not the best people to ask for advice about keeping them healthy.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, I wouldn't feed those either. I did feed Purina ONE and Iams over 10 years ago before I educated myself on pet foods. If you need a dry type food for some reason, I'd go with freeze dried raw. My chi eats a mix a Stella and Chewy's and prey model raw. My other dogs have been on 100% prey model raw for nearly 10 years.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Researching now, feel kinda guilty wish I'd of asked this question earlier and placed my trust in my vet would of thought a vet of all people would of been up of food and quality, hope I've not caused any damage in the long run  Will go food shopping tomorrow thanks everyone!
> 
> GSB


Try not to feel bad about it. I had one of my dogs on that horrible Science Diet rx formula after the vet said he should be on it for the rest of his life and he was still technically a puppy. He gained a ton of weight, the ingredient list was horrid and mostly potato and no meat at all. Then he developed allergies so I put him on raw. He's now 13 years old.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Researching now, feel kinda guilty wish I'd of asked this question earlier and placed my trust in my vet would of thought a vet of all people would of been up of food and quality, hope I've not caused any damage in the long run  Will go food shopping tomorrow thanks everyone!


I agree with Melestine, don't feel bad. We all started somewhere before we researched pet food. My family had many cats and dogs while growing up and they were all fed low quality kibbles and for some reasons nobody questioned it or everyone has been convinced it's normal. It's only when I got my first dog on my own that I suddenly asked myself "hold on, what the hell am I feeding my dog???". I'm sure your chi will be ok, especially seeing as she's still young, but switching to a good quality food will make a difference in the long run.


----------

